# Polar Plunge Fund Raising



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Folks, somehow I agreed to participate in the annual Polar Plunge  in Virginia Beach this year to benefit the Special Olympics of VA. With Flea's permission, I'm posting up the link to my fund raising page in hopes that some of you will contribute. This is my first time doing the plunge and I'm very excited about it. It also helps to raise a significant amount of money for a great cause. If you have it in your heart to spare even a buck or two, it all helps. I've set a very lofty personal goal of $1000, which is 10 times the minimum amount in order to participate. 

Thanks for reading, and I'll be sure to post up the pics of the madness once it goes down in February. I just hope my boys don't freeze off and float away. 

Here is the link for the donation site: http://www.firstgiving.com/terryreece 

Again, any amount is appreciated and you have my heartfelt thanks in advance if you choose to donate. 

Thanks,
Terry


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Sure is refreshing in todays times seeing someone make a differance. What a good cause and a good gesture to go along with it. I will discuss donation with better half when she feels better and get back with you. We have gotten involved in a christian health center that gives health care to the less fortunate in the community. I am sure we can find additional for your cause as well. Good job, if more folks did things such as this(in this country)we might be able to change a few things for the better.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

I quit in Oct.-Nov. of 2009 and I've lost 90 pounds since then. With all that money saved on drinks and food, I can afford to drop an electronic Jackson on a good cause!lol Guess that's a good way to look at it. This is gonna be funny, but I hope your boys don't freeze off!lol Maybe this will give me some good karma for my math final Monday... Gotta score an 80+ to keep my A.... Have fun man.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

drawinout said:


> I quit in Oct.-Nov. of 2009 and I've lost 90 pounds since then. With all that money saved on drinks and food, I can afford to drop an electronic Jackson on a good cause!lol Guess that's a good way to look at it. This is gonna be funny, but I hope your boys don't freeze off!lol Maybe this will give me some good karma for my math final Monday... Gotta score an 80+ to keep my A.... Have fun man.


Whoops. That was supposed to be, "I quit drinking in Oct.-Nov. of 2009......" I've been wanting to do the Polar Plunge for a while. Maybe I'll participate in the next one. I might swing out there and watch this one.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

There's no better carma than giving I promise you! Congradulations on your choice and weight loss that's awesome! Wish I could just say no at the dinner table!


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Terry, do it in the yak. I'm in for $20.00. Just don't have paypal or electronic means.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words gents, and even more thanks for the donations. I'm happy to do it for the cause, but I am NOT looking forward to getting in that water.  Maybe I can find me some neoprene underbritches! 

Wilber if you have a Visa check card or credit card, you can donate through the link I posted. Right in the middle of the page is a "Sponsor me now" link in a purple box. If you can't get that work, I'll catch up with you somewhere offline. I work over at NASA so Im not far from you.


----------



## blborum (Apr 20, 2010)

I participated in the polar plunge last year and will be doing it again this year. Its pretty fun and like you all said it helps support a good cause. If anyone is watching this year my aunt and i put together a group every year to do it and this year we are sporting our smiley face gear  If you see a group in yellow smiley boxers and black and yellow smiley tshirts... yeah thats us


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

Just donated my modest 20 bucks....Good luck to you out there. Every little bit counts.


Let me know if you see any birds working


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks c.story! I've been debating taking a plugging rod with me!  Dunno if other plungers would be too happy with a pencil popper attached to their butts.


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

You're all insane.


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

I would like to Say thnaks for doing what you are doing is a Beatutiful thing, And in that sprit I did what I could do.
May the Fishing always bite for you.
Timothy Kangas


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

TimKan7719 said:


> I would like to Say thnaks for doing what you are doing is a Beatutiful thing, And in that sprit I did what I could do.
> May the Fishing always bite for you.
> Timothy Kangas


That doesn't detract from their insanity.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

You guys should throw in a couple bucks. It brought me some good luck! Scored a 94 on my Math Final, and finished the class with a 99 average. Good deeds always pay off!lol Wish I had more money to throw down. Next stop, Math Statistics...... Good luck basstardo.


----------



## saltwaterrunner (Sep 5, 2004)

Good luck tomorrow Terry. It's a warm 38 in the salt. You won't freeze them but the brineing process will begin. Thanks for participating in a great cause.


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

You going nude?


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

It's time Terry. Keep the fishes off of your dangly bits.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

HUGE HUGE thanks to everyone to helped out. I've managed to raise a little over 500 bucks, and the team that I'm with has raised a total of 21,401.76. 

Here's to keeping the boys warm and praying there aren't any bluefish around!

:beer::beer:

Pictures to come!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Don't leave us hanging, where's the pictures? Pictures, or it didn't happen:spam:
I want to see my moneys worth


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Come on Terry, where's the pictures?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Alright, alright, I got it! Hold your horses!

I'll get 'em up tonight once I pull them from the wife's Mac. I'll make sure to post a couple with some eye candy in 'em too.


----------



## Surfishn' Dave (Nov 16, 2005)

basstardo said:


> Alright, alright, I got it! Hold your horses!
> 
> I'll get 'em up tonight once I pull them from the wife's Mac. I'll make sure to post a couple with some eye candy in 'em too.


Well we are still waiting to see these pics, where they at?

Congrats Terry on doing this.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Alright, so I tried to post these things three different times this weekend, but kept getting pulled away from the computer. Anyway, this is a shot of me and one of my employees just after the plunge and all the photos afterward. By that point, I was so cold I didn't even feel it anymore. 









There are some more pics here if anyone is interested: http://s22.photobucket.com/albums/b330/basstardo/Polar Plunge 2011/

Huge thanks again to all of you who donated. It was VERY much appreciated!


----------

